# i have the grossest dog...EVER!!!



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

so to cut this story short my sister who was living with us just recently moved out aking her evil,jerk of a female cat with ehr who was going into heat and unspayed (lectured my sister a bazzilion and one times about having her fixed she just shrugged it off and said "no" Grr) anyways they are gone now (YEY!!!) and i went into her room as she left most of her junk for me and my mom to deal with along with this stuff were a few white plastic trash bags half filled with clothes. Cesar followed me into her messy old room and while picking little things up off the floor to get ready to vaccum i heard Cesar licking i looked up to see him licking one of the white trash bags and walked over saying "what are you licking?" he looked up at me happily and wagged his tail and there in a puddle on the trash bag was a dark yellow puddle i squeeled and said "OH YUCK NO!!!!" and pointed away for him to move back i thought "well maybe its only some old soda she spilled?" so i took a paper towel and soaked it up before i even brought it to my nose i knew it was deff NOT old soda...yup you guessed it
CAT PEE!!!!!! :yuck:
WHY oh WHY was Cesar drinking cat pee!???  
i mean i understand dogs who eat cat poop they can smell the "food" in it but urine?? pee?? and a CATS no less!
thankfully MY cats are all fixed and i dont have that problem of them peeing everywhere so i doubt we will even encounter this "issue" again but i just cannot wrap my head around why??


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Haha. And we worry about giving our dogs meat that's a little old. i would have to say cat pee is pretty high on the gross factor.


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

I'd rather Rodeo lick cat pee than eat cat poo X(


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

hrm, kitty lemonade :tongue:


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

Tobi said:


> hrm, kitty lemonade :tongue:


LOL!! that just about killed me


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

it jsut stumps me why cat urine its so strong and...and.... uke:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They don't drink much, so that could be a factor in how much cats urine smells imo, and most cats eat kibble so they are likely dehydrated with concentrated urine. Our cat Zeus was eating and drinking alot when he was on raw, and his urine went from stinking to not smelling so bad at all.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> They don't drink much, so that could be a factor in how much cats urine smells imo, and most cats eat kibble so they are likely dehydrated with concentrated urine. Our cat Zeus was eating and drinking alot when he was on raw, and his urine went from stinking to not smelling so bad at all.


Same here!!:wink:

Our girls have 2 litter boxes, strangely enough they use one for pee, and one for poop....PLEASE dont ask me how they decided to do that!LOL

I/we use pine pellets(stall pellets) from the feed store....and when I clean them out NEITHER of them have hardly any smell AT ALL!!:thumb:

Ducki has been raw fed since early/mid July, and was canned/dry fed before then and hers wasnt all that bad, nasty, but not all that bad. Pidgin since we got her early August, she was dry fed, and MAN did her...."litter box" stink!YUCK

Now, well NOTHING!!:wink:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i would love love love to get my cats on a raw diet but they wont touch it put down raw chicken finely chopped and in larger pieces for 4 days wouldnt touch it all 3 of my cats used to be good mousers we lived in a house for 6 years once that was a very very large very very old house had mice everywhere every morning we would wake up to ATLEAST one dead mouse but NO ONE would eat them not even nibble on them so its not suprising.
for my cats i have appox 18 water bowls JUST in my bedroom that get washed every morning and 6 of those dishes get ice cubes dropped in every morning as well to encourage them to drink more my cats are now so picky about how clean the water is if one of the dogs takes a drink from one of the bowls untill i scrubb it out they wont touch it.

@scarlett o'-my cats do that too with there litter boxes! one box is only for poop and another only for pee its odd!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i would love love love to get my cats on a raw diet but they wont touch it put down raw chicken finely chopped and in larger pieces for 4 days wouldnt touch it all 3 of my cats used to be good mousers we lived in a house for 6 years once that was a very very large very very old house had mice everywhere every morning we would wake up to ATLEAST one dead mouse but NO ONE would eat them not even nibble on them so its not suprising.
> for my cats i have appox 18 water bowls JUST in my bedroom that get washed every morning and 6 of those dishes get ice cubes dropped in every morning as well to encourage them to drink more my cats are now so picky about how clean the water is if one of the dogs takes a drink from one of the bowls untill i scrubb it out they wont touch it.
> 
> @scarlett o'-my cats do that too with there litter boxes! one box is only for poop and another only for pee its odd!


A lot of cats, the 3 of ours included, REALLY have to be transferred to raw VERY slowly, so as to get them use to it....I would HIGHLY suggest looking into a few of the threads that we have posted here about raw feeding cats(MANY of us do it, including those of us with VERY picky cats, as mine and my Mum's boy is/was) and rawcat on yahoo!:wink:

At the very least(I dont know if you are or not) but I would HIGHLY suggest at least feeding wet/canned food!!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

i now feed both wet and dry my cats are 14 years old.
i was 9 years old when i got them and untill i was 18 i did everything wrong to keep them healthy becuase i didnt know much about that kind of stuff.
we would feed them the cheapest of the cheap dry food we were constantly switching brands, i have one male 2 females we only got the male fixed becuase "why get them all fixed?"
well my youngest kitty ema at the age of 9 got pyometra and almost died but she pulled thru (thankfully) so i decided to get my other kitty ginger who is a year older fixed as well i schedualed it and a week before she got a UTI vet wanted to treat it before doing the surgery so she went thru the medication and it was almost cleared but the vet said good enough she could check for stones well come to find out ginger also had pyometra and was close to dieing as well even thoguh she showed no real symptoms. i try to brush there teeth since due to old age they have poor teeth so thats why i feed wet/dry becuase i know wet would prolly rot there teth right out of there mouths.

and the dry food they have been on the past 5 years is felidae senior


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> i now feed both wet and dry my cats are 14 years old.
> i was 9 years old when i got them and untill i was 18 i did everything wrong to keep them healthy becuase i didnt know much about that kind of stuff.
> we would feed them the cheapest of the cheap dry food we were constantly switching brands, i have one male 2 females we only got the male fixed becuase "why get them all fixed?"
> well my youngest kitty ema at the age of 9 got pyometra and almost died but she pulled thru (thankfully) so i decided to get my other kitty ginger who is a year older fixed as well i schedualed it and a week before she got a UTI vet wanted to treat it before doing the surgery so she went thru the medication and it was almost cleared but the vet said good enough she could check for stones well come to find out ginger also had pyometra and was close to dieing as well even thoguh she showed no real symptoms. i try to brush there teeth since due to old age they have poor teeth so thats why i feed wet/dry becuase i know wet would prolly rot there teth right out of there mouths.
> ...


Well the whole "wet rotting the teeth" thing is a bunch of bs, a TOTAL old wives tale!:wink:

And if you are feeding the regular felidae(not the grain free) I would HIGHLY suggest at least switching to the grain-free line.

Other wise this is the first 6 ingredients(in FELIDAE PLATINUM): Chicken meal, brown rice, white rice, cracked pearled barley, peas, millet.
The Felidae Pure Elements first 6 are: Chicken meal, turkey meal, lamb, potatoes, potato protein, peas.

There are also a few better foods, but if you are still wanting Felidae that is what I would suggest....HOWEVER I would HIGHLY suggest(especially knowing how strong their urine is) putting them on, at the very least, all canned food!:biggrin:


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yuck dogs can be pretty groos. Daisy went through a long poop ezating phase. The worst is when she would try to kiss you and there was poop in between her teeth.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

barneysmom2510 said:


> Yuck dogs can be pretty groos. Daisy went through a long poop ezating phase. The worst is when she would try to kiss you and there was poop in between her teeth.


Now that's is really gross! 

I was reading the Tom Lonsdale newsletter, and he says dry dog food poop is actually really better for dogs coming out than going in because their large intestine digests it to a point they can utilize it. So that's why some dogs love to eat poop.

I am glad I don't have a poop eating dog. They are gross enough without adding that to it. Snorkels pukes and eats it back usually once a week or so. I just can't watch that.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

im glad Cesar also never ate dog poop not his or any other dogs however he has eaten a cat turd or two when i wasnt looking as well as my birds poop.
when my cats puke i let Cesar clean it up  everyone else in the house is like "OMG EWWWWW" and im like "SWEET! no clean up for me!"


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

xchairity_casex said:


> everyone else in the house is like "OMG EWWWWW" and im like "SWEET! no clean up for me!"


I am both of those at the same time. But then sometimes she only eats half of it so I get the EWWWWW and the clean up both.


----------

